# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  MIND Cuts to NHS Mental Health Service

## Paula

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/conservativ...crisis-1494815

----------

Amaya (21-04-15)

----------


## Suzi

Disgusting. There just aren't words...

----------

